

Ask HN: Observations about Reddit's /r/thebutton? - octatoan

Reddit has been running this since April Fool&#x27;s.<p>I believe it&#x27;s quite an interesting social experiment. HN-ers familiar with it (I expect a lot are), what deeper things do you notice? Like the spontaneous creation of &quot;religions&quot;, how each group develops rhetoric to insult the others (&quot;non-pressers for life&quot; etc.) and other such things.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;thebutton&#x2F;
======
octatoan
[http://reddit.com/r/thebutton](http://reddit.com/r/thebutton) if you've never
heard of it.

